# spawning bass



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to the inl;aws today and to my amazment the males were guarding the nests already ! I could hardly believe my eyes . Also , we had the pond stocked after draining it and digging it deeper with 8-10" bass , the ones i saw were between 13-15" . I cant believe that they grew that much in one year . They looked alot bigger in the water so I had to catch one to see how big they realy were .


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what did you stock in the lake for feed, bluegills?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya , there are about a zillion blue gills now and also the pond is loaded with tadpoles . While raking some of the weeds off the edge I caught alot of them , i didnt understand why they were there already but they were .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Won't be long until the lakes and river start the same thing. All we need is a little more warm weather.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like a good pond


----------

